# Frame rot on 95' hardbody



## Wurschmidt01 (Mar 6, 2014)

I got some hardcore frame rot. Should I try and plate it? I've never done it. What size metal. From the cab back is rotted. I need help.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to say without seeing it for oneself. For safety reasons, you want to repair it right. You might want to get an opinion from a body shop, first, to see if it's even worth repairing.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread or anything, but I never really understood why the Japanese automakers didn't get a handle on body corrosion...not saying the North American companies did.

But the Japanese vehicles were (are) so well designed and built in pretty much every other way. You'd think they' have figured it out sooner.

My HB has multiple layers of undercoating on the frame (chainsaw bar oil mixed with candle wax and applied warm). The frame is rock solid, but it does make for a messy place to work.

Anyways, any frame rot I've seen on vehicles was plated with heavy steel.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard of people buying frames in junk yards, and welding in the parts they need.

It is just mild steel, so it can be cut and welded on safely. From what I hear, it is an easier process than it sounds.

As for corrosion, I think Nissan did fine on these vehicles. I'm in Texas, about the same Latitude as Japan, and I have zero rust on my truck. Roads covered in salt are bad for anything.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, vehicles from southern latitudes are clearly exempt from the ravages of road salt. That being said, vehicles manufactured today seem to be protected much better from the factory than they were even 10-15 years ago.

My '05 Jetta with 240 thousand kilometres on it has never been undercoated and it is in excellent condition underneath (for the age and kilometres).

Most of the 90's Japanese vehicles around here today are either in excellent shape (from owner undercoating) or they're ready to turn to dust. The two year road worthiness check (MVI) catches the worst ones and forces them to the bone-yard or body shop. The bodies and frames degrade long before the running gear. I can't say the same for domestics as their running gear often quits before the frame / body.


----------

